#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  B.Ed. 2013 Entrance Exam

## Engineering_Updates

Uttar Pradesh state government has authorized Dr. RML Avadh University , Faizabad to conduct Joint Entrance Examination B.Ed.  2012, for admission to B.Ed. 

Courses running in various Government/Aided/Self-Financed Colleges and Universities in the State of U.P. Allotment of seats in the B.Ed course in the different colleges and universities of the state is done by Dr. RML Avadh University , Faizabad. 

All the decisions regarding counseling and allotment of seats are done by the central counseling committee.





  Similar Threads: Vellore Institute of Technology Engineering Entrance Exam Question Papers - VITEEE 2013 Exam (Physics) Vellore Institute of Technology Engineering Entrance Exam Question Papers - VITEEE 2013 Exam (Mathematics) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2013 Exam (Physics) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2013 Exam (Mathematics) West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Question Papers - WBJEE 2013 Exam (Chemistry)

----------

